

TCP incast: What is it? How can it affect Erlang applications? - reiddraper
http://www.snookles.com/slf-blog/2012/01/05/tcp-incast-what-is-it/

======
sfritchie
It turns out that I haven't been the only person surprised by the TCP incast
pattern, including folks who don't use Erlang at all (e.g. Hadoop users). I
was happy to write about it, to help spread the word. Even if I'd stumbled
upon Kyle Brandt's posting [http://blog.serverfault.com/2011/06/27/per-second-
measuremen...](http://blog.serverfault.com/2011/06/27/per-second-measurements-
dont-cut-it/) ("Per Second Measurements Don’t Cut It"), I don't think I'd've
realized the full consequences of packets dropped by microbursts of traffic
when there's "obviously plenty of bandwidth available".

